
How to Get Continuous Integration Right - nicolopigna
https://hackernoon.com/how-to-get-continuous-integration-right-77bda4bc0d1f
======
qxamak
> More often than not, you end up with a broken release right after you merge
> back your feature branch.

How does this happen? Are you talking about merge conflicts? Or actual
releases that get deployed that don't work?

